# VBA: On Error Resume Next funktioniert nicht



## Orakel (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier nen Excel-VBA Code, der bisher auch wunderbar funktioniert hat.


```
On Error Resume Next
    Application.CommandBars(ActiveWorkbook.Name).Delete
    On Error GoTo 0
```

Nun bricht mir aber das Makro bei der Application Zeile mit der Meldung "Laufzeitfehler 5 Ungültiger Prozeduraufruf oder ungültiges Argument" ab.

Wie gesagt. diese Passage funktionierte bisher problemlos.

Danke für jeden Hinweis.
Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

